# Potential customer wants to turn riding saddles into bar stools...thoughts?



## pjaromin (Nov 28, 2007)

The other day a woman stopped by the shop with a request. She runs a not-for-profit organization that uses horseback riding to help children (I forget the specifics - physical and/or mental deficiencies I believe).

In any case, she has a pile of saddles that were donated through the years-but they're too large and/or the wrong style for children. She had an idea that they could be turned into bar stools to be sold at a fund raiser auction. Obviously this wouldn't be a big money-maker for me, but I told her I'd do some research and see what I could come up with.

Has anyone ever attempted anything like this? Any thoughts, advice?


----------



## Zuki (Mar 28, 2007)

Thos might have an idea or two. I memory serves he makes saddles.


----------



## cowboy (Jan 12, 2008)

Yes 3 yrs ago I took 2 stools to go with a huge bar to the Western Design Conference in Cody Wy and the stools had custom saddles minus the fenders and really did draw a lot of attention.Also there is a bar in Cody Wy with saddles for seats.It's really pretty simple,you just have to allow for the height of the stools as the saddle will be higher if you don't change that deminsion.I went ahead and used a solid seat at time and then attached a swivel and then the saddles.It was very popular and was a big hit.I will try to come up with some pictures of the entire bar and stools and post it.It was in the paper in Cody and ABC tv.It was strange to be how the pieces were received by people.On one end was an attached curved 7'tall by 44 " wide liquor with a tricked out intreior and a carved leather and dyed scene on the doors,complete with silver conchos and all.
Wood publications were not impressed nor appreciative at all,I guess because of the leather.It was serpentine in shape and a very hard piece technically,people loved it but Woodworkers seemed not to like the combination of the leather and wood.Never could figure out why or what the hangup was.The leather work was unbelievable done by a famous saddlemaker team.
Anyway the stools make a great conversation piece and people will love them.I believe the bar in Cody is called the Million Dollar Bar,I don't remember.I wouldn't have been interested in doing it if I had known they had stools like that.Their's were old and funky and makes a gerat statement------looks great


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Sorry Patrick, other than trying a google search, nothing from this end. Thos probably could help as Zuki says.


----------



## hap (Jan 10, 2008)

i seen some of these. they used 4×4s and 2×12s for the base.hope this mite help.


----------



## rikkor (Oct 17, 2007)

I have seen saddles used at a bar in Minneapolis. They were quite well received, as I recall.


----------



## motthunter (Dec 31, 2007)

this works. I would have to see pictures of the bottom sides of these saddles to see the best way to make a safe mount. Getting the saddles mounted to a structure that then can be then mounted to your stool base is the secret. If the connection from saddle to base is not proper, it won't hold up over the long haul.


----------



## toyguy (Nov 23, 2007)

I'm not much help, but have a look at this site…..

http://www.timberlinefurniture.com/cowsadbar.html


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

The Million Dollar Cowboy Bar is on the square in Jackson, Wyoming. It does have bar stools which are saddles. The main thing to see is the burls of diseased pine of which the interior of the bar is constructed. It is a unique place and was a real cowboy bar before the bikers took it over. I think the stools are horrible to sit on but the dudes think they're neat and after a little whiskey who cares. I don't know how the ones at the Cowboy are done but they are on metal stands which swivel and are attached to the floor. I think the part under the saddle is steel. The tree in a saddle is wood so a base can be attached with screws. also, the fork in the tree( the under side) is 90 degrees. so a structure that looks like a saddle stand with the angle of 90 degrees will work. The main problem you have is the twist in the bars of the tree. Those are the bottom parts which fit on the horses back. It will be necessary to build up on top of the 90 degree, probably at both ends to get the solid support you need to sit on. The main problem is, if you make it look like a bar stool and don't attach it to the floor, it will fall over and if you make it so it will stand up by itself it will look like a saddle stand. Good luck.


----------



## pjaromin (Nov 28, 2007)

Thanks for the input, all!

toyguy-the link was helpful, thx.

Thos. - thanks for the especially insightful information. Sounds like they would need to be constructed as "bolt down" style stools.

It does seem like this would be better handled as a metal working project considering the required stability of a proper-looking/functioning base.

Thanks!


----------



## woodsmidee (Feb 5, 2008)

In my previous life I was involved in ownership and management of western type cowboy bars here in Arizona…... on one such place that I managed called Kohl's Ranch "Cowboy Bar" outside of Payson ,AZ . One of the local wranglers at nearby Meades Ranch had made and donated to our watering hole four such stools….....somewhere in my millions of photos etc… I have more than one photo of them…..........I will try to find ome of the photos and see if I can get a good scan and can attach them….....
I remember there was times when enough tequila and whiskey was in the riders of the stools , that they could get them stools to "buck"....on the old hardwood floor . now that was entertainment…..
Good Luck


----------

